# Rattling Noise [Funny Ending]



## BillieJackFu (Oct 20, 2021)

So, for the past 3 weeks or so I have been hearing this noise on Driver's Side Front Wheel every time I accelerated from a stop, sounded like caliper was loose. Then on my way home Wednesday this past week at 5mph I was hearing a rattling noise also coming from the front. I made an appointment with my local dealership ($169.95 just for the inspection).

Today I went to get gas then noticed my air pressure was low on the Passenger Front, so I headed to Les Schwab (Tire Center on West Coast) for some air, when no one came out to service me I went inside and let them know about the noise I was hearing. So, they did a suspension inspection and while looking at the Driver's Front suspension the tech moved something and I heard the noise, it was the exact noise, he reached in and found this...










It was wedged between the control arm and the frame.

I found it funny because I had been searching noises on the internet and heard everything from tie rod ends to sway bar links or loose calipers. Thankfully it was just a rock, and I wasn't charged at all by Les Schwab

Cancelled appointment with Dealership, not paying $170 to find a rock.


----------



## RUBBERBANDRACER15 (9 mo ago)

BillieJackFu said:


> So, for the past 3 weeks or so I have been hearing this noise on Driver's Side Front Wheel every time I accelerated from a stop, sounded like caliper was loose. Then on my way home Wednesday this past week at 5mph I was hearing a rattling noise also coming from the front. I made an appointment with my local dealership ($169.95 just for the inspection).
> 
> Today I went to get gas then noticed my air pressure was low on the Passenger Front, so I headed to Les Schwab (Tire Center on West Coast) for some air, when no one came out to service me I went inside and let them know about the noise I was hearing. So, they did a suspension inspection and while looking at the Driver's Front suspension the tech moved something and I heard the noise, it was the exact noise, he reached in and found this...
> 
> ...


I'VE SEEN THAT A MILLION TIMES AT MY SHOP. HAPPEND TO MY CARS AS WELL. BEST REPAIR EVER!


----------



## kabiumar63 (9 mo ago)

Oh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Valpo Cruze (Feb 23, 2014)

I got the service history for my car from the dealer to see what all has been done to it.

COMPLAINT: Customer states he hears a rattle on the right side of vehicle

CAUSE: A stick was caught between the belly pan and drive shaft.

CORRECTION: Removed stick , noise no longer heard


----------

